# what is wrong with a P.S.E nova



## whiteshooter

i got a P.S.E nova an its 3yr old an everyone i know tells me that it is a p.o.s i took it to a bow shop to sell it an they told me they told me that they cant by it b/c they wont be able to sell it its a very nice bow it shoots very smooth an at 308fps it is my first bow an i got it new so what is the problem with them why dont people like them..what do yall know that i dont ?


----------



## Beehaw

It sounds like there is a low demand for a used Nova, which is why the shop doesn't want it.  

I don't think there is a bow made that somebody won't say is worthless.  Well, with the exception of a ^(@^$.

Hey, my keyboard messed up and you can't read the brand that I typed in.


----------



## alligood729

There is nothing wrong with the Nova from PSE. It is a lower point price bow, and just doesn't hold it's value very well. (much like any other bow!!) It's a baseline model, without all the fancy stuff of the Pro Line series, so it's not in as much demand as a  bow like, say the X Force series. The shop probably doesn't want it because there isn't a line waiting to buy a Nova, especially one 3 yrs old.
Your bow will kill any deer just as dead as a higher priced model. If you are looking to buy another bow, your best bet is to try to sell yours, then look at others. Trust me, there is absolutely nothing wrong with yours.........


----------



## satchmo

The PSE Nova is the Marlin 30-30 of bows. Nothing wrong with them at all. I've taken a few with Novas over the years.


----------



## buckslayjay

i have the same, 3 year old nova and i had no trouble with it, everyone told me it was junk but i killed a bigger deer w it last year than anyone i hunt with...so it narrows down to the name, no matter what you shoot ther is someone who will tell you its crap


----------



## killNgrill

nothing wrong with a nova at all... however i can see why a shop wouldnt want it. older model baseline bow as someone else stated. 

there was nothing wrong with my High Country but i just wanted newer, smoother shooting equipment. 

if it shoots good for you and you are happy with it... keep on layin' the thwack down


----------



## whiteshooter

thanks for all the post i love my pse an i dont have any problems at all with it. i dont know much about the makes of all the differ types of bows. all i know is if you like it an you can shoot it an it will kill a deer than thats a good bow an thats all that counts ya know. i got a bow that runs for $100 (i hope). that can do the same thing a $400-$800 bow can do.. i love my so called p.o.s as my buddy's say


----------



## badboygolfer777

i have shot PSE bows for years and they produce all types of bows based on the budget of the hunter. I am familiar with the 3 yr old Nova SU and its a good bow for the money. I dont know of any Nova that shoots 308 fps but they are good bows. If you are accurate inside 40 yds then you are good to go. Dont listen to anybody because they just want to brag about a 800 dollar bow when a 200 dollar bow can do the same thing.


----------



## whitetail3

my dad has one and he has had it for about 5 yrs or so and never had one sngle problem with it.


----------



## thomasr

I have a Nova...the bow before that was a Bear Whitetail II.  Absolutely nothing wrong with a Nova...as has been already stated, it's from the lower end of the PSE lineup.  It's been my experience that nothing, nothing depreciates from one year to the next as much as a compound bow.  Buying a brand new Nova is kind of like buying a Yugo( remember the car?) brand new off the lot. The next day it's worth half that value and going down every minute.  

I bought my Nova cause I wasn't sure I was going to be able to stay after bow hunting because of a reconstructed shoulder.  It would seem that my shoulder could take the abuse so I eventually upgraded to a Diamond Triumph.  Another great shooting bow that doesn't get a lot of respect because it didn't cost $800 new.  

All that said, I will say there is a noticeable difference (night vs. day) from the Nova to my Triumph, but I wouldn't hesitate to hunt with the Nova.  I break out the Nova out from time to time just to make sure I have a viable backup bow, but it also makes me appreciate my Triumph that much more.  It's just the little things that make the difference.  Shoot your Nova with pride!  It will get the job done.


----------



## punchy8

*Nothing wrong at all......*

Matter of fact I just got a new string on mine instead of buying a new bow this season. People are so caught up on speed these days that they are so consumed with how fast the bow shoots instead of how accurately they can shoot a certain bow.  My Nova has killed a lot more deer then a lot of my friends' FAST bows.  

A bow shop would have no interest because as I said above everyone is consumed with speed and it is a lot slower then all the new bows out.  Mine shoots about 260fps with my current setup and very accurate.  If you want to get rid of it I would suggest selling to a friend who wants to get into the sport or Ebay. Probably get around $200 for it setup.


----------



## 4x4

I shot 4 deer last year with a base line 2001 model Nova, and its ibo speed from pse was 260, so in reality it was shooting 245 outta the bow. Take it and hunt with it, don't matter what other folks say if you feel confident shooting a live target with it then that's all that matters.


----------



## whitworth

*Selling a Bow is another thing*

I've used "lesser priced"  new PSE bows, like the Nova, and they did the job adequately. 

I always considered myself a part-time archer, waiting for gun season.  While the higher priced bows have an advantage, the lesser price bows had enough hunting "advantage" for me.  

I used my bows long enough, they really had little monetary value on resale.  I never bought a new bow to use in two or three years, and PSE fit that mark successfully for me.   Never part of that "new bow every year" crowd.  That fact alone will decreased used bow values.


----------



## Rabbit Runner

Not a thing wrong with The PSE Nova, go hunting with your bow and have fun.


----------



## preacher

I hunt with one that's about 5 or 6  years old that I bought before the season started last year.  I found it used on CL, and it was fully set up for a reasonable price.  I hunted with it all last season but didn't kill any deer.  Well, I fell in love with bow hunting and almost 'invested' in a new bow this season, but I eventually decided to upgrade my NOVA with a really good site and rest.  Long story short, I took my first doe on opening day this year with my NOVA.  I think it shoots great, and it's a tried and true low budget killer.  There are A LOT of them out there that just keep killing all kinds of game.  A shop may not want it because they're probably only worth 150-200 used and fully set up, but there's not a thing in the world wrong with that model.


----------



## doublelung

I took my first rack buck with a PSE NOVA!!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW

Nothing wrong with your Nova...but something isn't right with that Chrono


----------



## horse2292

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Nothing wrong with your Nova...but something isn't right with that Chrono



I was wondering who was going to catch that


----------



## athenstiger

*Good Bow*

I started my bow hunting with a Nova and I was pretty accurate with it.  I took my first 4 deer with this bow.  I didn't understand the difference between bows until I tried a Mathews SBXT at a proshop.  I was amazed at the speed, smoothness, and lack of hand shock of the SBXT.  It was also a good bit lighter than the Nova.  I upgraded soon after, and sold my Nova well-equiped for $100.  My speed with the Nova was only about 235fps.  Don't think you can get over 300 with these.  The Nova will provide fun and successful shooting for years to come if you take care of it.  
             Adam


----------



## Silver Mallard

Pretty much what everyone else has said!


----------



## whiteshooter

im sorry to all of you on the fps i put down that is what i was told at the por shop when i got it if its slower then what i was told well i dont care thats not the point of what i was asking all am asking was is it a p.o.s that it an i think i got my answer its not an thank you for all the post an the info about it


----------



## bowboy1989

nothing wrong with my pse nova and i ve killed several deer with it and love it some people think you have to have a $1000 bow to kill a deer but you dont


----------



## ballew23

*nothing wrong*

nothings wrong with it just got into bowhunting about 1 month ago and thats what i have but its like 9 yrs old and i just killed my first doe friday night with it. And im 30yrs old and the bow only shoots 237fps and im goodat 35yds....waitn to get my new bow for christmas though .....im upgrading but great beginner bow atleast it has been for me


----------



## j.irvin

Like everybody said, nothing wrong with that bow.


----------



## bowboy1989

just dont put a whisker biscuit on it


----------



## Wade95

Shoot, my first bow (getting back into archery) was the PSE Deerhunter.  Shooting with other people that were shooting high dollar and much faster stuff made me feel inadequate, but as long as I'm grouping relatively decent at 30yds I'm happy.  It's what I could afford at the time and gave me the chance to be outside w/my son who also is learning.  Can't beat that.


----------



## Bitteroot

No problem with the bow.. they just get outdated like computers and everything else.  I still hunt with a Jennings Carbon Extreme from the early 90's.  The deer don't seem to mind.... till the arrow hits them in the chest!


----------



## red tail

Nothing wrong with it. I had one it was my first bow. I have since moved on.


----------



## Hog4DADY

Great Bow Keep it  don't sell it short use it as back up By the way
 I bouggt my first bran new bow Golden Eagle split libm from Wal-
mart in 1997 still have it & killed #'s of deer with it & it shoot 240 
 FPS every time & still have my Bear whitetail 50 lb pull ; )


----------



## jlmartin25

Not that my opinion matters but Ive shot PSE for years. Great bows. I just made the jump from a Carrera to a Bear Truth2 But My PSE is still here and still fast and deadly. Don't let someone's opinion change your mind about something you enjoy shooting.


----------



## proside

I have a nova and have killed my share of deer with it. I noticed a popping sound in it one morning after I drew back on a buck and it alerted him. I took it to Gables sporting good in D'ville after that mornings hunt. The guy who took care of  me said that it was a defect in the Bow and PSE was aware of it.

I have had it restrung and still the popping noise right  at the end of the draw (not real loud) but loud enough. I still hunt with the Bow.


----------

